# Will Eisner RIP



## Leto (Jan 4, 2005)

*Bad news*

Will Eisner died yesterday. More info on this founder of US comic industry/art here : http://www.newsarama.com/pages/Eisner.htm


----------



## David Stewart (Jan 5, 2005)

It seems I'm posting nothing but bad news. Will Eisner, the creator of The Spirit and the man widely credited with inventing the Graphic Novel has passed away at the age of 87. He died as a result of complications following heart surgery.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Bad news*

I remember reading some Will Eisner - as well as some Spirit - a long time ago. Might still be some in my loft. 

  Very much a person of his time, from what I remember, but an astute observer of humanity.

 EDIT: I've merged the thwo threads that carried this subject.


----------

